# what does GXE stand for?



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

Can anyone tell me what GXE stands for on the Altima? thanks


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

I don't think that GXE is actually an acronym like SE for Special Edition, I think they just use it as a trim code.


----------

